# ATT Tried to Screw Me



## bogey21 (May 15, 2021)

Let me first say I know little about cell phones.   I currently have a Kyocera Dura Clam Shell.  Yesterday I received an Email from ATT telling me that they are shutting down their 3G network in February 2022.  The Email said that after that my phone would no longer work on their System and that I should buy a new one.  I went to the local ATT store just to see what they were selling.  Another customer took a look at my phone and said that some of the Kyocera's are 4G LTE and I should get the Model Number, call Kyocera and find out what mine is.  Because the Model Number and Serial Numbers are under the battery and I didn't have a screw driver in my back pocket I asked the ATT Representative if he would open up the back for me.  He refused saying it was against Company Policy.  So I went down the street to the Batteries Plus Store.  They opened it for me.  I called Kyocera and they verified that my phone is 4G LTE and will not be impacted when ATT shuts down their 3G network.  It is apparent to me that ATT was deceiving and refusing to help me for the sole purpose of selling me a new phone...

George


----------



## easyrider (May 15, 2021)

ATT has many stores owned by authorized dealers who set store policies. Some of these stores are not ATT owned stores. Many store owners do not want the liability of damaging a phone so they do not allow use of tools to open phones. I bet if it was a pop on back cover to get to the battery they would have looked for you. I think even a regular store owned by cell company wouldn't take apart many phones because many phones are made with no way to pop off the backs without tools.

Bill


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 15, 2021)

.

Many of these cell phone stores employee are former Timeshare salespeople.  They all were trained in the Timeshare industry to upsell at any cost.  You think?      

,


----------



## rapmarks (May 15, 2021)

Two phones back I asked a Verizon store employee to let me use a cord to transfer data between the phones. They wanted to do it for 49$, claiming it was a huge job. I took my phones home, downloaded an app and it transferred in a minute


----------



## fillde (May 15, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Let me first say I know little about cell phones.   I currently have a Kyocera Dura Clam Shell.  Yesterday I received an Email from ATT telling me that they are shutting down their 3G network in February 2022.  The Email said that after that my phone would no longer work on their System and that I should buy a new one.  I went to the local ATT store just to see what they were selling.  Another customer took a look at my phone and said that some of the Kyocera's are 4G LTE and I should get the Model Number, call Kyocera and find out what mine is.  Because the Model Number and Serial Numbers are under the battery and I didn't have a screw driver in my back pocket I asked the ATT Representative if he would open up the back for me.  He refused saying it was against Company Policy.  So I went down the street to the Batteries Plus Store.  They opened it for me.  I called Kyocera and they verified that my phone is 4G LTE and will not be impacted when ATT shuts down their 3G network.  It is apparent to me that ATT was deceiving and refusing to help me for the sole purpose of selling me a new phone...
> 
> George


If you are happy with your reception look into Consumer Cellular. They use the same towers as ATT and usually consumers save money.


----------



## davidvel (May 15, 2021)

You didn't need to open the back at all. There is a menu called About Phone in the settings section. This will tell you the model number and serial number, software version, Etc.


----------



## Luanne (May 15, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> Two phones back I asked a Verizon store employee to let me use a cord to transfer data between the phones. They wanted to do it for 49$, claiming it was a huge job. I took my phones home, downloaded an app and it transferred in a minute


The Verizon employee was the one who told us about the app.


----------



## Passepartout (May 15, 2021)

There is a good reason that 20% of commissioned sales people make 80% of the sales. It isn't that they are 'screwing' the customers, it's that they ASK for the sale in a way that the customer says 'yes'. 

Sure, an informed consumer will be ahead of the question, but how many are? 

Jim


----------



## geist1223 (May 15, 2021)

T-Mobile offers Senior Discounts. If you are still traveling Consumer Cellular will not work outside of USA without paying additional Fees. T-Mobile is no additional charge in Mexico and Canada for full service; and, Texts are free elsewhere Internationally.


----------



## bogey21 (May 15, 2021)

davidvel said:


> You didn't need to open the back at all. There is a menu called About Phone in the settings section. This will tell you the model number and serial number, software version, Etc.



You are right.  I just looked and found it.  Note that I started off my post saying "I know little about cell phones"...

George


----------



## bogey21 (May 15, 2021)

fillde said:


> If you are happy with your reception look into Consumer Cellular. They use the same towers as ATT and usually consumers save money.


Monthly cost was not my issue.  I only pay $40 per month...

What I am pissed off about is ATT sending me an emial telling me my phone won't work on their system after Feb 2022 when it will...

George


----------



## fillde (May 15, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Monthly cost was not my issue.  I only pay $40 per month...
> 
> What I am pissed off about is ATT sending me an emial telling me my phone won't work on their system after Feb 2022 when it will...
> 
> George


George- No problem. Some people see 5-10 bucks lying on the sidewalk and will pick it up. Others walk right by it.


----------



## cerralee (May 15, 2021)

I keep getting the same message...in their trade in section they say they will accept a Motorola razr and you can get big bucks towards their new phone. I got a couple of really really old razr sitting in a drawer. Maybe I’ll screenshot the ad and give it a try! My phone is also 4g lite. The local at&t told me not to bother upgrading. Said my phone would work just fine.


----------



## Brett (May 15, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> T-Mobile offers Senior Discounts. If you are still traveling Consumer Cellular will not work outside of USA without paying additional Fees. T-Mobile is no additional charge in Mexico and Canada for full service; and, Texts are free elsewhere Internationally.





bogey21 said:


> Monthly cost was not my issue.  I only pay $40 per month...
> 
> What I am pissed off about is ATT sending me an emial telling me my phone won't work on their system after Feb 2022 when it will...
> 
> George



yes, they are trying to upgrade you
I'll also vote for T-Mobile
I could not go back to the old style phone even though it was simple and cheap.  I use a smartphone for appointment reminders, calendar, controlling lights and thermostat, WAZE, hotel, uber, etc.     ----  I'm now too dependent on a cell phone !


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Monthly cost was not my issue. I only pay $40 per month...


For a phone with no text or data, it seems you are paying an awful lot? How much do you talk on the phone? We only have clamshell phones and use PagePlus for $10 every four months. That gives us about 166 minutes of talk time.


----------



## sue1947 (May 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> For a phone with no text or data, it seems you are paying an awful lot? How much do you talk on the phone? We only have clamshell phones and use PagePlus for $10 every four months. That gives us about 166 minutes of talk time.


$100/year for way more minutes than I ever use with Tracfone.  It's usually 800-1000 minutes depending on promo codes.   Nothing fancy, and texting is a pain in the butt but for easy and cheap, it fits the bill.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2021)

sue1947 said:


> $100/year for way more minutes than I ever use with Tracfone.  It's usually 800-1000 minutes depending on promo codes.   Nothing fancy, and texting is a pain in the butt but for easy and cheap, it fits the bill.


PagePlus is owned by Tacfone. In fact, when I turn my phone on, the Tracfone logo shows up. I add a card every four months to keep my balance active and usually carry about a $50 balance. I have been using it more lately for two factor authentications which cost five cents a text, but still well worth it for only $30/year.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> PagePlus is owned by Tacfone .......I add a card every four months.....I have been using it more lately for two factor authentications which cost five cents a text, but still well worth it for only $30/year.



More leftover money to buy your next resale TS.

[from the owner of a I-Phone 4  - I bought used for $50  in fall 2019]
 talk-text-read emails- wifi hot spot (for Ipad mini)

It is 3G


----------



## bogey21 (May 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> For a phone with no text or data, it seems you are paying an awful lot? *How much do you talk on the phone*?



I talk to my Daughter daily; my Son 3-4 times a week and my Ex-Wife 3-4 times a month.  My concern is more their cost than mine.  Since we are all ATT there is no marginal cost to them for our conversations and $40 a month has no financial impact on me...

George


----------



## davidvel (May 16, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> I talk to my Daughter daily; my Son 3-4 times a week and my Ex-Wife 3-4 times a month.  My concern is more their cost than mine.  Since we are all ATT there is no marginal cost to them for our conversations and $40 a month has no financial impact on me...
> 
> George


$40/mo, Ouch! We pay $30 a month/line on Tmobile for UNLIMITED talk, text, 5G data, hotspot and full use in Canada and Mexico, with free text and limited data in most countries. We stream sports, movies, videos, facebook, facetime, all our apps, and have iphones and samsungs.


----------



## geist1223 (May 16, 2021)

Who charges anything for calling someone on a different? Network. We call and Text people on different Network all the time. There is no additional fee to anyone.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 16, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Who charges anything for calling someone on a different? Network. We call and Text people on different Network all the time. There is no additional fee to anyone.


It used to be the case with Verizon (IIRC)...but that was some time ago.


----------



## bogey21 (May 16, 2021)

It look like I should be paying less but at age 86 and not knowing much of anything about cell phones other than how to make a call I'm OK with $40.   Having no debt and  monthly income well above my monthly expenses I am in the enviable position of not sweating it....

George


----------



## Patri (May 16, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> It look like I should be paying less but at age 86 and not knowing much of anything about cell phones other than how to make a call I'm OK with $40.   Having no debt and  monthly income well above my monthly expenses I am in the enviable position of not sweating it....
> George


Yeah, I don't understand why anyone is having a fit over what you pay for a cell service that works for you. There are bigger problems in the world.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2021)

Patri said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why anyone is having a fit over what you pay for a cell service that works for you. There are bigger problems in the world.


I don't see anyone throwing a fit. Just offering up their perspective and advice. That's all....

Now if I were to say "But if George wants to pay more for the same or less service, more power to him." that may be construed as having a fit.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 16, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> It is apparent to me that ATT was deceiving and refusing to help me for the sole purpose of selling me a new phone...


Based on my dealings with ATT, I'd say this was due to their sheer_ incompetence_, rather than deliberate deception. I honestly don't think they're smart enough to do what you're claiming and I expect any Directv customers since Directv was acquired by ATT in 2015 would agree.


----------



## RunCat (May 16, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Let me first say I know little about cell phones.   I currently have a Kyocera Dura Clam Shell.  Yesterday I received an Email from ATT telling me that they are shutting down their 3G network in February 2022.  The Email said that after that my phone would no longer work on their System and that I should buy a new one.  I went to the local ATT store just to see what they were selling.  Another customer took a look at my phone and said that some of the Kyocera's are 4G LTE and I should get the Model Number, call Kyocera and find out what mine is.  Because the Model Number and Serial Numbers are under the battery and I didn't have a screw driver in my back pocket I asked the ATT Representative if he would open up the back for me.  He refused saying it was against Company Policy.  So I went down the street to the Batteries Plus Store.  They opened it for me.  I called Kyocera and they verified that my phone is 4G LTE and will not be impacted when ATT shuts down their 3G network.  It is apparent to me that ATT was deceiving and refusing to help me for the sole purpose of selling me a new phone...
> 
> George



As "another customer" noted that some Kyocera's are 4G, that suggests that there are a lot that don't.  I suspect the email was just a general notification sent to all Kyocera owners.  I would suggest no ill intent was intended as much as to inform you of a "potential" issue.   Fortunately it did not apply to you.  
And I can understand the policy of allowing a salesman to open a cell phone.


----------



## davidvel (May 16, 2021)

Patri said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why anyone is having a fit over what you pay for a cell service that works for you. There are bigger problems in the world.





dioxide45 said:


> I don't see anyone throwing a fit. Just offering up their perspective and advice. That's all....
> 
> Now if I were to say "But if George wants to pay more for the same or less service, more power to him." that may be construed as having a fit.


You should see me throwing a fit...  

But, the thread is about OP feeling he was getting screwed by ATT by trying to get him to buy a new phone (btw cell companies don't make money off phone sales...) 

Seems pointing out they were screwing him on the price of his meager plan was fair game.


----------



## bogey21 (May 16, 2021)

RunCat said:


> I suspect the email was just a general notification sent to all Kyocera owners.  I would suggest no ill intent was intended as much as to inform you of a "potential" issue.   .



This was no general notification.  Here is the exact wording of the email I received...
*"AT&T is shutting down our 3G network.  As a result your cell phone ending in 8342 won't work once the network is shut down, so you will need to get a new cell phone  to stay connected.  Visit an AT&T store or call us at 800-880-8581 to learn about staying connected so your service is not interrupted."* Note the underlining was added by me...

Then when I visited the ATT Store they tried like Hell to sell me an expensive phone.  Now tell me no ill intent was intended and that the email was simply to inform me of a "potential" issue.  Face the facts.  They were trying to sucker me into buying an expensive phone I don't even need, nothing less...

George


----------



## isisdave (May 16, 2021)

It's my observation that nowadays, for many young people such as the ones you find working in phone stores, a $1000 phone is a necessity. And it has to be upgraded annually if not sooner. I don't understand this; our more moderate phones are smarter than we are, although I do admit that my wife's $250 Moto S8+ takes better pictures than my $150 Blu Vivo XL3. But that's about it.


----------



## Talent312 (May 16, 2021)

I recently went to a cable office to replace a box, but when I got home,
I had three new boxes, faster internet, and my cable costs 25% more.
<sigh>
.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> This was no general notification.  Here is the exact wording of the email I received...
> *"AT&T is shutting down our 3G network.  As a result your cell phone ending in 8342 won't work once the network is shut down, so you will need to get a new cell phone  to stay connected.  Visit an AT&T store or call us at 800-880-8581 to learn about staying connected so your service is not interrupted."* Note the underlining was added by me...
> 
> Then when I visited the ATT Store they tried like Hell to sell me an expensive phone.  Now tell me no ill intent was intended and that the email was simply to inform me of a "potential" issue.  Face the facts.  They were trying to sucker me into buying an expensive phone, nothing less...
> ...


They were more than likely trying to get you into a more expensive plan. Like a prior poster indicated, they really don't make a lot of money off of the phones. However, waslking into a phone store is like going into a timeshare presentation, their intention is to sell you something. Their pay and bonuses are dependant on you buying something. So it seems that cell phone sales are as much of a scam as timeshare sales.

I agree with other posters, the email was probably enmass to all owners of the same phone and more incompetence than trying to rip you off. ATT is indeed shutting down their 3G network, just as Verizon also plans to do.


----------



## Passepartout (May 16, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> This was no general notification.  Here is the exact wording of the email I received...
> *"AT&T is shutting down our 3G network.  As a result your cell phone ending in 8342 won't work once the network is shut down, so you will need to get a new cell phone  to stay connected.  Visit an AT&T store or call us at 800-880-8581 to learn about staying connected so your service is not interrupted."* Note the underlining was added by me...


George, simply go to Amazon (or Best Buy or wherever,) and buy an 'unlocked' GSM phone. It will work just fine. Or when/if you tire of playing their stupid games, drop in to your friendly T-Mobile store, sign up for their All Inclusive Senior Magenta plan. You can walk out with your phone on their network, your same phone number and never give AT&T another dime. If your cell phone use is very light, one of their pre-paid plans might even work for you. Between you and me, you might really LIKE having a full internet capable device in your pocket, complete with your own portable hot-spot to run your laptop without needing the CCRC's internet service. Your pictures would be shared between your devices automatically. You'd LOVE it!

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (May 16, 2021)

Those who blame it on incompetence are probably right.  It is  rampant in today's business world.  And don't anyone tell me that is the way it has always been.  At one time I was the President of a large Bank with 15 branches with between200-300 employees and believe me we didn't tolerate incompetence.  Today it seems like incompetence is not only accepted but is expected....

George


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> George, simply go to Amazon (or Best Buy or wherever,) and buy an 'unlocked' GSM phone. It will work just fine. Or when/if you tire of playing their stupid games, drop in to your friendly T-Mobile store, sign up for their All Inclusive Senior Magenta plan. You can walk out with your phone on their network, your same phone number and never give AT&T another dime. If your cell phone use is very light, one of their pre-paid plans might even work for you. Between you and me, you might really LIKE having a full internet capable device in your pocket, complete with your own portable hot-spot to run your laptop without needing the CCRC's internet service. Your pictures would be shared between your devices automatically. You'd LOVE it!
> 
> Jim


George doesn't want advice on how to get a better phone for the same money or to save money. He is happy with his voice only, no txt, no data clamshell phone. I am quite happy with mine too, though I do have txt ability. Albeit very slow when I have to send one.


----------



## Passepartout (May 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> George doesn't want advice on how to get a better phone for the same money or to save money.


George doesn't own- or as far as I can tell, rent or use one, but he hangs out in a timeshare user's group. All are welcome here, but one wonders. When the world moves on, it's pointless to complain.


----------



## bogey21 (May 16, 2021)

I'm healthy but slowly winding down life at 86.  I'm the only one in my family tree who has lived past 84.  Simplicity is the name of my game.  I had my last racehorse claimed away from me 2 weeks ago.  I have no debts.  My assets consist of a nice pension; a 2011 Mazda; 3 bank accounts; some gold and silver; and a small amount of crypto.  Everything is JTWROS.  No probate for my kids to have to screw with...

I bought my first TS in the 80s; owned 4 Marriott Weeks and probably 30 or 40 Weeks at Independents over the years.  My last TimeShare ownerships were 6 Independent Fixed Weeks at 6 different Resorts bought on the cheap with low MFs.  FWIW my current view of TimeShares  is don't buy, but rather rent.  My reason is no capital investment and flexibility.  For the record the only thing I know about Points is what I have read here on TUG...

And yes, I probably live in the past but I have had one a Hell of a run...

George


----------



## bbodb1 (May 16, 2021)

@bogey21 - George, I hope we see you around these parts for many more years, sir!


----------



## SmithOp (May 18, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> George doesn't want advice on how to get a better phone for the same money or to save money. He is happy with his voice only, no txt, no data clamshell phone. I am quite happy with mine too, though I do have txt ability. Albeit very slow when I have to send one.



Other people reading might, so let me put in a plug for Mint Mobile, $15/month for 4GB data, unlimited voice/text including Canada/Mexico, hotspot. It uses T-Mobile network, good coverage 4GLTE/5G


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 18, 2021)

Update -  ATT Customer Service didn't have a clue and was totally useless so I decided to follow the advice of many of you and switched providers.  What amazed me was that it only took 30 minutes  for my phone number to be ported over and for ATT to close my account...

George


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 18, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Update -  ATT Customer Service didn't have a clue and was totally useless so I decided to follow the advice of many of you and switched providers.  What amazed me was that it only took 30 minutes  for my phone number to be ported over and for ATT to close my account...
> 
> George


Who did you switch to?


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 18, 2021)

Switched to Lively.  They just changed their name from Great Call.  I have a Jitterbug flip phone which I really like.  Cost is about $25 - $27 per month including all taxes, fees, etc. for unlimited talk and text.  ATT was costing me approximately $45 per month.  I may have been able to do better but was in a hurry to get it done before ATT shuts down all 3G phones which I predict (based on their clueless Customer Service Representatives) will be an unmitigated disaster...

George


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 18, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Switched to Lively. They just changed their name from Great Call. I have a Jitterbug flip phone which I really like. Cost is about $25 - $27 per month including all taxes, fees, etc. for unlimited talk and text. ATT was costing me approximately $45 per month. I may have been able to do better but was in a hurry to get it done before ATT shuts down all 3G phones which I predict (based on their clueless Customer Service Representatives) will be an unmitigated disaster...
> 
> George



Thats a slam dunk prediction George since their customer service is already a disaster. I tried three times to remove a line before giving up and making the switch last month to Mint. Each time was at least an hour being shunted from one dept to another and invariably being disconnected.

Mine was a fast port over also, like 5 minutes, so easy!


----------

